# Identify an old Yanagiba



## evilgregg (Feb 21, 2017)

I just got this knife on a whim and hoped that someone could help identify it. 

Thanks


----------



## evilgregg (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmm, that didn't work.


----------



## evilgregg (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## evilgregg (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## XooMG (Feb 22, 2017)

&#33738;&#31168;&#26412;&#37723;&#37706; Kikuhide brand.


----------



## evilgregg (Feb 22, 2017)

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Customfan (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow! i am impressed.... Those are some good identifying skills!


----------



## XooMG (Feb 25, 2017)

Customfan said:


> Wow! i am impressed.... Those are some good identifying skills!


Japanese literacy makes it relatively trivial, unless the pic is bad or the inscription is messed up.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 25, 2017)

Amongst the blind, the one-eyed man is king.


----------

